# My Gravely L is giving me fits!



## newtogravely (Apr 28, 2012)

My gravely wouldn't start so I took off the carb and gave it a good cleaning, still will not start, it isn't getting fuel up to the spark plug. Cleaned the points, intake valve isn't stuck. At a loss of what to do now, and my arm is starting to hurt from pulling on it so much


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Spray some fuel into the carb using a pump oil can filled with gasoline and see if it starts. If it will run for a second or two then it is the carb or lines.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Maybe the spark is not great enough. I had a tractor last year that would not start even after I cleaned the carb, and run sandpaper over the points. I had an exgravely mechanic look at it, and he decided it needed a new coil in the mag. It now starts first or second pull. I may be wrong but it does sound like it is not a gas problem.


----------

